# Make your Hay Shipping COD



## freight911 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you need assistance with shipping please let me know. I have been shipping truckloads for years. I was a owner op.for years. Right now there is a very high demand for hay transport.
As I talk to farmers I here some really wild stories about shipping. We will work hard to earn your business and make your load shipments COD. I have found this is the best way to assist.
The driver gets paid when he delivers and you have no large upfront fees.
We have thousands of carriers we will work hard to earn you business,

Have a great day and God Bless

Mike Erb
Vice President of Sales
Freight 911 
Freight 911 - GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS PLEASE DONATE
727-226-3113


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

might work for some but my shipping rules are as follows, bring your truck and your cash, I'll load your truck after you give me the cash.


----------

